# Dust/sand Bath??



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

I have dust/sand baths for my 2 gerbils and 2 drawfies, they all LOVE them, but can you use dust/sand baths for syrians?


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Every so often I give my syrian in a glass jar with chinchilla sand, don't think she knows what to do with it as she usually just digs in it, one of these days im hoping it'l just click in her head that shes supposed to roll around in it.  Can't see how it'd do them any harm, but I think I read somehere that your not supposed to leave them in permanently with them as it dries out their skin I think?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

My male syrian Charlie came to me using a sand bath. I have never used them for any others...but I adopted him and he did. He loves it. Yes I use chinchilla sand too. xx


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

They can have sand baths, you can just leave a dish or something to hold it in, in their cage for as long as you want, as long as it doesn't get too soiled, I recommend changing it once every 3 days or so.

However, don't use dust baths, their respritory systems are too small to handle it


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

ashleighhhhh said:


> However, don't use dust baths, their respritory systems are too small to handle it


Whats the difference between a dust and sand bath? :confused1: Iv only ever seen chinchilla sand?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

You can buy chinchilla dust and chinchilla sand,the dust is finer and not reccomended. I use bird sand from Wilkinsons, mainly because I have 7 hamsters who all love their sand baths and go through loads of the stuff scattering it everywhere and the bird sand is cheaper.


----------

